# Spicy potato salad...



## caseydog (Jan 28, 2017)

I met some cousins at Lockhart Smokehouse in the Dallas area for some real Texas brisket last weekend, and it was great. They also had a potato salad that I fell in love with, and decided to try and replicate. It had a spiciness very similar to cajun -- the kind that sneaks up on you. 

I could not find any recipe online, so I had to work from taste memory. I came really darned close. Theirs had a subtle smokiness to it. I suspect they used some BBQ beef drippings for that. I didn't have any drippings. 

I actually took some notes this time, and have some actual measurements. However, I cook to taste, so a few items you just need to add and taste, and add and taste, until you like it. 

1-1/2 cups mayo (I used Kraft light mayo because that's what I had and it worked fine)

1/4 cup stone ground mustard

1 tsp cayenne pepper

1 tsp black pepper

Kosher salt to taste

Frank's Red Hot sauce to taste

1 red onion, finely diced

4 celery stalks, sliced thin (more for texture than flavor)

1/2 pound bacon, 1/2-inch dice

3-pounds red potatoes, 1/2-inch dice

Start by frying the bacon until brown, but not too crisp. You want a little chew left in it. Remove to some paper towels to cool and drain. 

Pour off the excess bacon fat, and sweat your onions and celery in the remaining fat. Do this just long enough to take the bitterness out of the onions.

Mix your mayo, mustard spices and hot sauce in a bowl to make your dressing. Add the hot sauce last, and be sure to taste as you go. 

Boil your potatoes until very tender. 

Drain your potatoes. I also like to use a potato masher to mash the potatoes just a little, so you have a mix of chunks and mash. That's optional. 

Mix your potatoes, bacon, onions and celery, and your dressing in a big bowl. 

For best results, park your potato salad in the fridge overnight. 

I hope you like it as much as I did. 

CD

.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to DC.  You could add smoked paprika for the smoky flavor, just a thought.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 28, 2017)

caseydog, as in the Brethren? Welcome to DC! We've started adding the dressing to the potatoes as soon as they are drained. Seems to meld better with the potatoes.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 29, 2017)

I combine my potatoes and dressing while warm, too. It does seem to help the potatoes to absorb the dressing. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Mar 29, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I met some cousins at Lockhart Smokehouse in the Dallas area for some real Texas brisket last weekend, and it was great. They also had a potato salad that I fell in love with, and decided to try and replicate. It had a spiciness very similar to cajun -- the kind that sneaks up on you.
> 
> I could not find any recipe online, so I had to work from taste memory. I came really darned close. Theirs had a subtle smokiness to it. I suspect they used some BBQ beef drippings for that. I didn't have any drippings.
> 
> ...



One of the ways I give our potato salad a bit of a kick is to add some liquid crab boil to the water when I boil the potatoes.  It gives one of those "sneak up on you" kind of tastes you describe.  You might do this too, along with the rest of your ingredients and method.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 29, 2017)

Katie H said:


> One of the ways I give our potato salad a bit of a kick is to add some liquid crab boil to the water when I boil the potatoes.  It gives one of those "sneak up on you" kind of tastes you describe.  You might do this too, along with the rest of your ingredients and method.



Very interesting idea. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 29, 2017)

carihall said:


> I usually love potato salads and spicy foods. I wanna try this one! Thanks for sharing your recipe, it really sounds good.



I love it. Just be sure to add your hot sauce to the mayo mixture a little at a time, stir it in well, and taste it. Everyone has their own level of heat that they like. 

CD


----------

